# Short guys of SAS: I don't even bother talking to taller women



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm on a few dating sites, and I feel that it's basically hell for short guys like me (5'5").

I often come across women on those sites I'd be interested in communicating with (attractive, intelligent, educated, etc.). But my internal monologue is basically this: "Wow, she's cute! Let me read her profile. Wow, she sounds so intelligent too, and we share so many of the same interests. Let me send her a message. Oh wait - she's 5'10". Nevermind."

I very often pass over women if they're taller than I am - even by just an inch - under the assumption that they wouldn't be interested. Hell, I'll often pass by women who are my *own* height, again under the same assumption. I know I probably shouldn't assume this, but I just can't help but feel that way. Do you think the same?


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm not a short guy of SAS, instead I'm a tall woman of SAS, but I wanted to tell you that you shouldn't automatically pass them up. Many women will care, but some won't.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't mind a girl being taller than me (when you're 5'5", it's bound to happen), and would often message girls taller than me. It never really mattered that much because so few would actually respond to me. But most women are more attracted to taller guys. You're assumption wouldn't always be correct, but it's probably accurate to say that the majority of women want a guy that's taller than them.


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

n/a


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am also a tall girl and I agrees with missamanda. 
Type up a universal message or one that can be easily tweaked and use that as an initial message for the ones you'd usually pass up. I have been surprised a few times when I've mentioned height and girls (some taller than me) have said they didn't care. I do believe most will prefer taller but you could've passed a good one up already. I'd say do it and see how it goes. Especially for those who are around the same height as you!


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't assume that you know better than women what women want. I see girls and women on this site consistently disagree with guys about the height thing, so maybe listen to them? Plus it can't hurt to message more people on dating sites; take a shotgun approach and you're more likely to find someone.


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit (Mar 30, 2013)

I wouldn't automatically dismiss taller girls because you're afraid they'll automatically dismiss you for being shorter, that's shooting yourself in the foot. As long as someone doesn't have to get on a step stool to kiss the other person, I don't see why it would be that big of a deal. I'm 5'6 ft and I never really take my height into consideration unless a girl is over 6'0 ft, and that's only because I'm worried about when she wear heels haha. If you're really that worried about it, have an intro template that just calls yourself out for it and say, "I'm 5'5, but I don't want to hear the "s" word, I am FUN sized thank you very much" or something clever like this. At least the girls who aren't interested wont reply, and the ones that do will know up front and you know they wont care.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't understand how any man would be comfortable with a female who was taller than them. It honestly beats me. Being tall my entire life, even to this day, when I have shorter guys looking at me in amazement and awe, I don't even understand how they can be attracted to me. Is it Tom Cruise syndrome or something?

I'm not comfortable with a guy hitting on me when his head only reaches my chest. lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

calichick said:


> I don't understand how any man would be comfortable with a female who was taller than them. It honestly beats me. Being tall my entire life, even to this day, when I have shorter guys looking at me in amazement and awe, I don't even understand how they can be attracted to me. Is it Tom Cruise syndrome or something?
> 
> I'm not comfortable with a guy hitting on me when his head only reaches my chest. lol


Well this just says a lot about you, and thankfully not all woman think like you do.

My best friend is 5'6" and his fiance is 5'10". I really fail to see the issue with it at all and I assume that people who do have an issue with this do so due to some power or dominance complex they possess. It is a big deal to a lot of people for whatever reason but thankfully is not the rule and you are doing yourself a great disservice by ignoring woman who are taller than you because you assume (which is ****ing dumb to start with) that they will not be interest because of height alone.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Well this just says a lot about you, and thankfully not all woman think like you do.


Oh well. Besides my point. I genuinely want to hear from any short guy here who has been attracted to a women taller then them, what is going through you mind? Just out of pure curiosity. I always put it together in my mind like it's some kind of fascination with something you don't have (height). Because in my experience, I've had many a short guy kind of in "awe" (like I said above). Like Moses separating the seas. haha. We are a miracle!!!

Can anyone explain it to me?

On another point short men of SAS, I've started to realize (being out there more with my job and all and meeting new people) that a great number of short men take care of their bodies pretty well. Maybe to compensate? Even a higher ratio of short men than taller men.....I see SO many 5'5 guys, 5'6 guys that just have bulging muscles....Kind of sexy if I wasn't so perturbed by the height difference.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh great this ought to be great, pop out the popcorn kiddies.

Looks like the Circus is in town.


----------



## LifeSuckz (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm 5'4 and I have dated two females that were taller than me. They were considered to be ugly though. The height doesn't really bother me. It's harder when you go online dating.


----------



## 1908 (Nov 9, 2012)

I generally feel more attraction for girls around my height (5'5 as well) or shorter but wouldn't rule out a girl if she was of the taller variety, especially if we have very similar interests. Like someone said above, just because a woman might be taller than you, don't assume she'll automatically be uninterested.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

PathologicalSigher said:


> I'm on a few dating sites, and I feel that it's basically hell for short guys like me (5'5").
> 
> I often come across women on those sites I'd be interested in communicating with (attractive, intelligent, educated, etc.). But my internal monologue is basically this: "Wow, she's cute! Let me read her profile. Wow, she sounds so intelligent too, and we share so many of the same interests. Let me send her a message. Oh wait - she's 5'10". Nevermind."
> 
> I very often pass over women if they're taller than I am - even by just an inch - under the assumption that they wouldn't be interested. Hell, I'll often pass by women who are my *own* height, again under the same assumption. I know I probably shouldn't assume this, but I just can't help but feel that way. Do you think the same?


what are u talking about.... i can never find girls over 5'6 in real life or on the net...


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

That is sad.. I have dated with short hunks :b I like them more than tall guys


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

calichick said:


> Oh well. Besides my point. I genuinely want to hear from any short guy here who has been attracted to a women taller then them, what is going through you mind? Just out of pure curiosity. I always put it together in my mind like it's some kind of fascination with something you don't have (height). Because in my experience, I've had many a short guy kind of in "awe" (like I said above). Like Moses separating the seas. haha. We are a miracle!!!
> 
> Can anyone explain it to me?
> 
> On another point short men of SAS, I've started to realize (being out there more with my job and all and meeting new people) that a great number of short men take care of their bodies pretty well. Maybe to compensate? Even a higher ratio of short men than taller men.....I see SO many 5'5 guys, 5'6 guys that just have bulging muscles....Kind of sexy if I wasn't so perturbed by the height difference.


well i was attracted to a girl taller than me (i'm 5'10 and she was maybe 6'3.... and unfortunately the feeling wasn't mutual), she was funny, awesome to hang out with and we really clicked well.... i enjoyed being around her more than most people i've spent time with

basically i liked her for being her rather than worrying about all that superficial bull****.... but i wouldn't expect you to understand that


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

calichick said:


> Oh well. Besides my point. I genuinely want to hear from any short guy here who has been attracted to a women taller then them, what is going through you mind? Just out of pure curiosity. I always put it together in my mind like it's some kind of fascination with something you don't have (height). Because in my experience, I've had many a short guy kind of in "awe" (like I said above). Like Moses separating the seas. haha. We are a miracle!!!
> 
> Can anyone explain it to me?
> 
> On another point short men of SAS, I've started to realize (being out there more with my job and all and meeting new people) that a great number of short men take care of their bodies pretty well. Maybe to compensate? Even a higher ratio of short men than taller men.....I see SO many 5'5 guys, 5'6 guys that just have bulging muscles....Kind of sexy if I wasn't so perturbed by the height difference.


its not that they are more muscular its that tall peoples muscle is spread out more.... like if u take 20 ilbs of muscle and put it on someone who is 5'5 it will be like "holy **** that guy is buff"... but if you take the same amount of muscle and put it on a taller guy it will be much less noticeable cause the muscle is more spread out...


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

1908 said:


> I generally feel more attraction for girls around my height (5'5 as well) or shorter but wouldn't rule out a girl if she was of the taller variety, especially if we have very similar interests. *Like someone said above, just because a woman might be taller than you, don't assume she'll automatically be uninterested.*


I'd be much less inclined to make that assumption if I were trying to meet women in the bar/club/whatever scene. But online dating is a different animal altogether, since the sheer variety of people makes it easy for someone to dismiss you upfront for something like height.


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

StNaive said:


> I see girls and women on this site consistently disagree with guys about the height thing, so maybe listen to them?


I suspect that women on this site would be more accepting of height (or in this case, the lack thereof) than most women on dating sites.


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

TheManInTheRedSuit said:


> I wouldn't automatically dismiss taller girls because you're afraid they'll automatically dismiss you for being shorter, that's shooting yourself in the foot. *As long as someone doesn't have to get on a step stool to kiss the other person*,* I don't see why it would be that big of a deal.*


Are you saying it *is* a big deal if the height difference is too great? What if the girl is, say, 6 feet tall (I'm 5'5")?


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't understand why it's such a turn off to be short in either gender.
Even if I had to choose to either be tall or short, I would pick short but it's not the case with the rest of the humans, nobody wants a short person be it a male or female.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I've dated a guy who was shorter than me(I could borrow his nice t-shirts because he was skinny too<3). Height is not a big deal to me.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm 5'8" which is on the shorter side of average.

And I love every minute of it.


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit (Mar 30, 2013)

TheManInTheRedSuit said:


> I wouldn't automatically dismiss taller girls because you're afraid they'll automatically dismiss you for being shorter, that's shooting yourself in the foot. As long as someone doesn't have to get on a step stool to kiss the other person, I don't see why it would be that big of a deal. *I'm 5'6 ft and I never really take my height into consideration unless a girl is over 6'0 ft, and that's only because I'm worried about when she wear heels haha*. If you're really that worried about it, have an intro template that just calls yourself out for it and say, "I'm 5'5, but I don't want to hear the "s" word, I am FUN sized thank you very much" or something clever like this. At least the girls who aren't interested wont reply, and the ones that do will know up front and you know they wont care.





PathologicalSigher said:


> Are you saying it *is* a big deal if the height difference is too great? *What if the girl is, say, 6 feet tall (I'm 5'5")?*


I have steel toed black boots that I wear with taller chicks and it gives me an inch and a half to cancel out he heels. And sometimes I wear them in between and they always smile and are like, "Somethings different about you..." haha. Is it a big deal if the height difference is that great? Not particularly, if someone wants to go for it anyway all the power to them. But for the *average* girl I think they're just asking themselves practical questions, "Can we dance and the height difference isn't so great it makes dancing itself awkward", "Can we kiss in missionary position?", "Can he carry me if he has/wants to?", "Will I always have to bend over to kiss him?". And if someone doesn't want to deal with these problems, I don't see any reason why they should have to either. There's nothing wrong with tall and short people dating, and there's nothing wrong with people who don't want to either, but you shouldn't _*assume *_that _*all*_ women are a certain way, and will dismiss you over a couple inches (height wise). I've dated 1 girl that was taller than me (5'10"), 2 that were about the same height, and the rest were shorter (5), so in my experience it's less common but not impossible.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

On dating sites it might be different because a lot of the people go for looks. Personally, I like shorter men. I'm 5'7". It's not something I really think about though because I don't find it as important as other factors of a person, and I'm not looking for a trophy boyfriend. If a guy is too tall it scares me to be honest because it seems like they could easily be over-powering.


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

AlchemyFire said:


> On dating sites it might be different because a lot of the people go for looks.


Exactly. Which is why I don't go after taller women on dating sites. Now, if I were in a bar or club, where communication, flirting, etc. matter much more than they do online, then it'd be a very different story.


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

TheManInTheRedSuit said:


> but you shouldn't _*assume *_that _*all*_ women are a certain way, and will dismiss you over a couple inches (height wise).


I don't assume all women are a certain way. However, *on dating sites*, I do assume it as a general principle that women tend to want taller men and will pass me by for that reason. If nothing else, this saves me time and effort.


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit (Mar 30, 2013)

Does that mean that you're not using an intro template?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

MrQuiet76 said:


> well i was attracted to a girl taller than me (i'm 5'10 and she was maybe 6'3.... and unfortunately the feeling wasn't mutual), she was funny, awesome to hang out with and we really clicked well.... i enjoyed being around her more than most people i've spent time with
> 
> basically i liked her for being her rather than worrying about all that superficial bull****.... but i wouldn't expect you to understand that


 6'3? Whoa. that's tall.

Anyways, AGAIN besides my point.

*I am speaking about a short man's fascination with women that are taller than them.
*
You cannot see this point of view because you are not a 5'10 female like me. Throughout my entire life, shorter guys seems to worship me. Even MORE so than taller men. I just don't understand it. Yea, the whole, you want what you can't have. But in my shoes, it's almost like a 5'5 man and a 5'10 woman are a different species. Or a different breed of human. You wouldn't see a kitty cat with a lion now would you?

My evolutionary theory behind it goes back to genetics. (because what else would I talk about? =p)

Some shorter men are naturally attracted to taller women because instinctively, they want their offspring to be tall, and they want to guarantee their kids some form of height.



illmatic1 said:


> its not that they are more muscular its that tall peoples muscle is spread out more.... like if u take 20 ilbs of muscle and put it on someone who is 5'5 it will be like "holy **** that guy is buff"... but if you take the same amount of muscle and put it on a taller guy it will be much less noticeable cause the muscle is more spread out...


that's a good point, they have less mass to work with.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

calichick said:


> You cannot see this point of view because you are not a 5'10 female like me. Throughout my entire life, shorter guys seems to worship me. Even MORE so than taller men. I just don't understand it. Yea, the whole, you want what you can't have. But in my shoes, it's almost like a 5'5 man and a 5'10 woman are a different species. Or a different breed of human. You wouldn't see a kitty cat with a lion now would you?


Lol. I never heard this before.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

calichick said:


> But I'm just very curious about what's it's like to be average height or below....How is it like to be at eye level with people. How is it like to have to look up? These questions probably sound pretty demeaning but I am just generally curious about people who aren't like me..Do people stare at you as much? Do you get hit on just by being there. Not doing anything. lol


I'm 6'3 - I never have to look up.


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit (Mar 30, 2013)

calichick said:


> But in my shoes, it's almost like a 5'5 man and a 5'10 woman are a different species. Or a different breed of human. You wouldn't see a kitty cat with a lion now would you?
> 
> My evolutionary theory behind it goes back to genetics. (because what else would I talk about? =p)


This is the reason you see this "worship". Either A. Because you feel that you are a superior human being with a Texas sized ego, any short guy who shows interest is obviously worshiping you because C'mon seriously, like that dog has a chances with me. Or B. Because you treat them like **** , they become attached to you because they have no self worth and feel they deserve to be treated that way. Neither have anything to do with your height.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

arnie said:


> I'm 6'3 - I never have to look up.


View is nice from the top isn't it? :teeth

It's like you're that much closer to God. lmao



TheManInTheRedSuit said:


> This is the reason you see this "worship". Either A. Because you feel that you are a superior human being with a Texas sized ego, any short guy who shows interest is obviously worshiping you because C'mon seriously, like that dog has a chances with me. Or B. Because you treat them like **** , they become attached to you because they have no self worth and feel they deserve to be treated that way. Neither have anything to do with your height.


I'm not even going to lie, I do feel like a superior human being. And I am all about the inequalities and hierarchies in life.

But I use the term 'worship' as a reference to the high ratio of short men who do show interest in me. To me, take them as a whole (during my entire lifetime) this is a singular sensation. It's something that needs to be pointed out and* it's common for many tall women*.

And I don't treat men like "****". I am actually trying to stick up for myself MORE and work on my self esteem. I am way too nice, and I need to learn to be a bit more b*chy and not a push over sometimes.

It is 100% about height.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

To sum up my posts in this thread

*TCS*

_Tom Cruise Syndrome_

A phenomenon among shorter than average men who deal with the internalized struggle between wanting to assert their dominant nature, but also at times being attracted to genetics which signal a contrast to their own.


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit (Mar 30, 2013)

calichick said:


> And I don't treat men like "****".


I was referring to you treat the short men who "worship" you like ****, not all men. And you don't have to put other people down to feel better about yourself. You're just a hateful bigot, but it's okay, I'm sure you can find another bigot out there to end up with, and he'll be just the right species for something like you. Maybe you should look into dating giraffes, I hear they're practically angels.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

TheManInTheRedSuit said:


> I was referring to you treat the short men who "worship" you like ****, not all men. And you don't have to put other people down to feel better about yourself. You're just a hateful bigot, but it's okay, I'm sure you can find another bigot out there to end up with, and he'll be just the right species for something like you. Maybe you should look into dating giraffes, I hear they're practically angels.


Haha and YOU didn't understand my point- I don't treat ANYbody like crap.
No matter how ugly, how dumb, how poor, etc.

I was raised right, what can I say. I despise rude people with all my heart. People who aren't grateful who have no manners.


----------



## edhoo (Feb 15, 2011)

Most tall girls I've known have said they will only date taller guys, it's understandable. Everyone has something that turns them off.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

This is besides the topic, but people with no manners/unappreciative attitudes really bug me.

When you get treated to a meal, you say THANK YOU.
When someone buys you something, don't just look at your phone and ignore everything that's going on.
You take something for granted and have no polite bone in you.

Especially if you're past the age of 10.

Really annoying and immature. Maybe bad parenting or whatever, but doesn't excuse it. Hate these people...............Hate people who aren't nice. 

Even for SA people, I am telling you all, having SA does NOT excuse you for not having manners because you are too shy.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

calichick said:


> Oh well. Besides my point. I genuinely want to hear from any short guy here who has been attracted to a women taller then them, what is going through you mind? Just out of pure curiosity. I always put it together in my mind like it's some kind of fascination with something you don't have (height). Because in my experience, I've had many a short guy kind of in "awe" (like I said above). Like Moses separating the seas. haha. We are a miracle!!!
> 
> Can anyone explain it to me?


Aren't you gorgeous? Wouldn't that explain the fascination more than your height? Perhaps shorter guys in general are more insecure, and therefore behave that way around most women.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

calichick said:


> I'm not even going to lie, *I do feel like a superior human being*. And I am all about the inequalities and hierarchies in life.
> 
> But I use the term 'worship' as a reference to the high ratio of short men who do show interest in me. To me, take them as a whole (during my entire lifetime) this is a singular sensation. It's something that needs to be pointed out and* it's common for many tall women*.
> 
> It is 100% about height.





calichick said:


> You cannot see this point of view because you are not a 5'10 female like me. Throughout my entire life, shorter guys seems to worship me. Even MORE so than taller men. I just don't understand it. Yea, the whole, you want what you can't have. *But in my shoes, it's almost like a 5'5 man and a 5'10 woman are a different species. Or a different breed of human. You wouldn't see a kitty cat with a lion now would you?*





TheManInTheRedSuit said:


> I was referring to you treat the short men who "worship" you like ****, not all men. And you don't have to put other people down to feel better about yourself. You're just a hateful bigot, but it's okay, I'm sure you can find another bigot out there to end up with, and he'll be just the right species for something like you. Maybe you should look into dating giraffes, I hear they're practically angels.





TheManInTheRedSuit said:


> This is the reason you see this "worship". Either A. *Because you feel that you are a superior human being with a Texas sized ego*, any short guy who shows interest is obviously worshiping you because C'mon seriously, like that dog has a chances with me. Or B. Because you treat them like **** , they become attached to you because they have no self worth and feel they deserve to be treated that way. Neither have anything to do with your height.





calichick said:


> *My mind is a special thing, what can I say.....*
> 
> Anyways, can I tell you all how wonderful it is to be a tall/fit woman in this world. You command so much f****** respect, you could be poor as a bum (even though the proportion of tall people who are poor is very low) but *still get treated like a princess. *


Lol, are all tall girls as *****y and entitled as you? Your attitude is a huge turn off. No wonder I always hear people complaining about tall guys going for shorter girls.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

arnie said:


> Lol, are all tall girls as *****y and entitled as you? Your attitude is a huge turn off. No wonder I always hear people complaining about tall guys going for shorter girls.


Lol, you're funny. I get tons of tall guys hitting on me.

My boss I referenced in my adultery topic is 6'3

The first guy who ever asked me out was 6 FRIGGIN 5.
The last guy that asked me out was 6'2.

All the men I've ever went out with are 6'+

But I need to mention, I lost my VCard to a short guy. 5'7 to be specific.

All I said was I get hit on MORE by short men. Doesn't actually tell you the whole number of guys in my past.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

Lol at treating a person a certain way because of how tall they are. I don't give a **** how tall you are, you don't get my respect until you earn it.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Aren't you gorgeous? Wouldn't that explain the fascination more than your height? Perhaps shorter guys in general are more insecure, and therefore behave that way around most women.


Yes. But it doesn't hurt that I'm built really lovely.

I mean, I went out to work out today, I was wearing these short shorts (and one thing to mention, being tall automatically makes you look sl****), just a sports bra, my hair up, tan and golden, the traffic was stalling.....

I wouldn't command equal attention if I were shorter. I mean it would be average attention but not guys' jaws dropping or offerring you more than a sleazy compliment.

I feel kind of hookerish a lot of the time. Im trying to not care, but it really takes the highest of esteems to be able to carry your head high.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Brandeezy said:


> Lol at treating a person a certain way because of how tall they are. I don't give a **** how tall you are, you don't get my respect until you earn it.


Subconscious doesn't recognize subconscious.

It's a proven fact that tall people make more money. Command more respect. Have a different type of treatment.

I can attest.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Sin said:


> Sloots gonna sloot


Haters gon hate


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

calichick said:


> Yes. But it doesn't hurt that I'm built really lovely.
> 
> I mean, I went out to work out today, I was wearing these short shorts (and one thing to mention, being tall automatically makes you look sl****), just a sports bra, my hair up, tan and golden, the traffic was stalling.....
> 
> ...


Lol. Riiiiiiight.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

calichick said:


> Haters gon hate












On a more serious note, you are a pretty disgusting person.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

FoundAndLost said:


> On a more serious note, you are a pretty disgusting person.


Yes, disgusting because I recognize the power of beauty.

Again, haters ain't going nowhere but downtown....

I want to start a topic on the reasoning behind hate...

Why are good things hated?

Why when people recognize a good thing, they get hate, but when people recognize a BAD thing they get sympathy?

Where's the two way street? Why are humans so prone to antagony?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

5'7 isn't so bad, it's not too short, it's only 3 inches below average, don't like tall girls, never did


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

calichick said:


> Subconscious doesn't recognize subconscious.
> 
> It's a proven fact that tall people make more money. Command more respect. Have a different type of treatment.
> 
> I can attest.


Lol different treatment from who, not me. Tall people aren't Gods, they're just people who got lucky in the genetics department.


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit (Mar 30, 2013)

You're argument is invalid. Because, science:

For the past 30 years, Thomas T. Samaras and his associates Dr. Elrick and Dr. Storms have published papers in scientific and medical journals on the positive aspects of shorter height and smaller body size. Mr. Samaras is the Director and Senior Researcher at Reventropy Associates in San Diego, California. These have included papers in the Bulletin of the World Health Organization, Journal of the National Medical Association, Life Sciences, Western Journal of Medicine, Journal of the Washington Academy of Sciences, Acta Pediatrica and Ageing Research Reviews. Thomas Samaras' most recent book is: 
   Human Body Size and the Laws of Scaling:
Physiological, Performance, Growth, Longevity and Ecological Ramifications  
Hardcover - 381 pages
(1 January 2007)

This page presents a summary of their findings.


*Physical advantages of shorter height* 
Shorter people of the same proportions as taller people have many physical advantages based on the laws of physics, and these advantages are supported by many researchers. Shorter people have faster reaction times, greater ability to accelerate body movements, stronger muscles in proportion to body weight, greater endurance, and the ability to rotate the body faster. They are also less likely to break bones in falling. As a consequence of these physical attributes, shorter people can excel as gymnasts, divers, skiers, martial artists, rock climbers, figure skaters, rodeo riders, soccer players and long distance runners. Within their weight classes they are excellent wrestlers, boxers, and weight lifters. Shorter people are also less likely to require surgery for herniated spinal disks. In addition, shorter people are less likely to break a hip from falling. Another advantage of smaller people is that they are less likely to die in auto crashes. One study found that people weighing less than 132 pounds had the lowest risk of dying or suffering serious injuries compared to bigger people. Although height data weren't provided, it is known that height and weight tend to be correlated. Thus, lighter weight people are more likely to be shorter than heavier people. No adjustments for air bag deployment were made, although other studies have found them to negatively affect short people.

*Increased longevity of shorter, smaller people* 
An early paper illustrating the greater longevity of shorter people appeared in the Bulletin of the World Health Organization in 1992. Since then we have presented substantial findings showing that shorter, smaller people live longer. The reason for this is that bigger bodies have more cells and these cells are subject to replacement due to wear or damage. Hayflick pointed out many years ago that most human body cells have limited capacity for duplication. Since bigger people require a larger number of duplications to reach maturity, they have fewer potential cell doublings left to replace defective or dead cells. Thus, the functional capability of vital organs declines with advanced age because damaged cells can't be replaced. A new study also showed that oxidative damage to cells increases at a higher rate with increasing height; e.g., an 18% increase in height leads to an 83% increase in cellular damage. Current gerontological thinking is that oxidative damage leads to aging and death. A few years ago, a comprehensive study of about 300 height and cancer papers, concluded that taller people had a 20 to 60% higher incidence of cancer compared to shorter people. More recently, breast, testicular, and prostate cancer studies found taller women and men suffered from substantially higher cancer rates. 
Short people are not immune to death from heart disease, cancer, and other causes. Failure to control diet, physical inactivity, overweight, depression, and anger can lead to serious health problems. Therefore, poor health and mental practices can lead to reduced longevity for people of any height.

*Reduced risk of cardiovascular disease of shorter people* 
In 2004, we published a paper in the Medical Science Monitor. The paper reviewed published data showing that shorter people have lower cardiovascular disease. Data from Europe, California, Native American tribes, Japan, Okinawa, Papua New Guinea, Pakistan, and India show large increases in coronary heart disease with  increasing height. Our report was based on millions of deaths as well as both heterogeneous and homogeneous population samples. Earlier studies by other researchers found shorter people have more cardiovascular disease than taller people or that there is little difference between tall and short people. A recent large study in Korea found no significant relation between height and heart disease. In recent years, researchers have also reported that increased risk of heart disease in short people may be due to higher levels of cholesterol and body weight. 
Many studies from traditional societies have found very little to no cardiovascular disease among these populations which are almost always quite short and light. We believe Western studies that conflict with ours are corrupted by several factors: accelerated growth of small babies, being overweight during childhood and adulthood, lower socioeconomic levels, and bad diets. Many studies that conflict with our findings are based on small population samples involving a small number of deaths. In addition, low birth weight children that experience accelerated growth have increased risk of adult coronary heart disease and diabetes. Thus, the practice of promoting catch-up growth or overfeeding of low birth weight children can increase adult mortality of some shorter people. Another potential problem is that most researchers compare leaner tall people to shorter, stockier people, which can favor taller people and provide misleading results.

*Reduced negative impact on the environment, water needs, and resource consumption* 
A population of 6 billion people averaging 6' and 190 pounds can impact human survival by creating more pollution and depletion of resources, such as water, energy, minerals, farm land, and oil. The reason for this is that a 6' person weighing 190 pounds is 73% heavier and has 44% more surface area than a 5' person weighing 110 pounds. (The weight difference is based on tall and short people having the same proportions.) If the future US population increased by 20%, we would need additional 1.5 billion tons of minerals, plastics, and metals; 86 trillion additional gallons of fresh water; 180 million additional acres of farm land; and 80 million added tons of garbage. We would also produce 3 billion tons of additional carbon dioxide which is involved in global heating. And virtually everything else we use in modern society would increase since things are usually scaled to average human size. 
 See also the related Blogs: Ramifications of increasing body size and Why smaller humans are in our future. 
For additional information, please contact Tom Samaras at [email protected]


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Brandeezy said:


> Lol different treatment from who, not me. Tall people aren't Gods, they're just people who got lucky in the genetics department.


Our society is largely lookist.

There's a line that was blurred and ground it into our morals that good looking people can get away with more because beautiful =good and ugly= bad.

Who are we to say that a 5'3 obese person is "bad"?

You can see it in typecasting criminals and profiling. It's everywhere, legal system, employment markets, mating scene. Not just in the social aspects of our lives. Every nook and craney.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Does not relate even 1/10th to my argument. I AGREE with these facts below.

I was discussing the effect of height on social treatment and society's perception of what a few extra inches does for you.



TheManInTheRedSuit said:


> You're argument is invalid. Because, science:
> 
> For the past 30 years, Thomas T. Samaras and his associates Dr. Elrick and Dr. Storms have published papers in scientific and medical journals on the positive aspects of shorter height and smaller body size. Mr. Samaras is the Director and Senior Researcher at Reventropy Associates in San Diego, California. These have included papers in the Bulletin of the World Health Organization, Journal of the National Medical Association, Life Sciences, Western Journal of Medicine, Journal of the Washington Academy of Sciences, Acta Pediatrica and Ageing Research Reviews. Thomas Samaras' most recent book is:
> Human Body Size and the Laws of Scaling:
> ...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree if you are shorter than 5'9 you are considered too short, and god forbid you should have any other defects physical or mental. That is why this world is full of lonely and miserable people, just the way society and all of its [email protected] up ideals dictates.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

calichick said:


> Yes, disgusting because I recognize the power of beauty.
> 
> Again, haters ain't going nowhere but downtown....
> 
> ...


Physical beauty isn't power. The "power" You gain from physical beauty is just as fleeting and empty as the substance (or lack thereof ) that it's based on. Your failure to see real beauty in people will only result in the eventual alienation of everyone around you. When you are in your 40's and you find yourself looking down at all the happily married couples from atop your witches broom and asking yourself "Self, why did I let my irrational ego cloud my judgment so?" Then maybe you'll eventually get it. All of these "haters" as you have dubbed them aren't "haters" in the modern definition. They just recognize a trashy person when they see one and rightfully hate them.

Why do people get sympathy? Is it even worth the wasted key strokes to try and make a sociopath understand what sympathy is?


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit (Mar 30, 2013)

calichick said:


> Anyways, AGAIN besides my point.
> 
> But in my shoes, it's almost like a 5'5 man and a 5'10 woman are a different species. Or a different breed of human. You wouldn't see a kitty cat with a lion now would you?
> 
> ...





calichick said:


> Does not relate even 1/10th to my argument. I AGREE with these facts below.
> 
> I was discussing the effect of height on social treatment and society's perception of what a few extra inches does for you.


Oh sorry, somehow I got confused.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

TheManInTheRedSuit said:


> Oh sorry, somehow I got confused.


Still don't see your point.

Where does shorter men valuing height genes factor in to the physical advantages of being short?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I want to preface all this by saying, I actually don't have anything against short men...lol

I think some of them can be charming in fact....will probably end up with one after all these rants.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> I want to preface all this by saying, I actually don't have anything against short men...lol
> 
> I think some of them can be charming in fact....will probably end up with one after all these rants.


I wouldn't thought you of all people could lower your precious standards and entertain the thought of going out with a man who can't look you in the eyes.


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit (Mar 30, 2013)

calichick said:


> But in my shoes, it's almost like a 5'5 man and a 5'10 woman are a different species. Or a different breed of human.





calichick said:


> I want to preface all this by saying, I actually don't have anything against short men...lol





calichick said:


> But in my shoes, it's almost like a 5'5 man and a 5'10 woman are a different species. *Or a different breed of human.*


Lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

calichick said:


> I want to preface all this by saying, I actually don't have anything against short men...lol
> 
> I think some of them can be charming in fact....will probably end up with one after all these rants.


Don't sell yourself short. It would be a tall ask to believe that you wouldn't end up with the perfect specimen of man.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

FoundAndLost said:


> Physical beauty isn't power. The "power" You gain from physical beauty is just as fleeting and empty as the the substance (or lack thereof ) that it's based on. Your failure to see real beauty in people will only result in the eventual alienation of everyone around you. When you are in your 40's and you find yourself looking down at all the happily married couples from atop your witches broom and asking yourself "Self, why did I let my irrational ego cloud my judgment so?" Then maybe you'll eventually get it. All of these "haters" as you have dubbed them aren't "haters" in the modern definition. They just recognize a trashy person when they see one and rightfully hate them.
> 
> Why do people get sympathy? Is it even worth the wasted key strokes to try and make a sociopath understand what sympathy is?


Again, why are my values irritating to you? I don't see it.

Anyways, I'll just quote myself here. This is how one copes with low self esteem.



calichick said:


> I've posted this before but
> 
> it can go in two directions
> 
> ...


Haters generally gravitate towards the No. 2 option, in reflecting their insecurities off of themselves to others. Those more impressionable people gear towards #1. These are the coping mechanisms.

For me esteem is all about reflecting inwards and concentrating on yourself. This comes off as narcissistic and generates hatred in people with low self esteem.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

calichick said:


> Our society calichick is largely lookist.


There we go, fixed it. Makes more sense this way


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

TheManInTheRedSuit said:


> Lol


Actually, I am coming from a *genuinely curious place*(swear not lying) and mentioned several times in my posts that I'm not trying to be demeaning.

Humans are curious about people who are not like themselves. Whoever said I wasn't affected by this tendency and that I like guys who aren't quite like me?

I asked, I do not know how shorter guys can be attracted to me in the first place. Didn't say anything about my preferences. Sue me for being curious?


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit (Mar 30, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Don't sell yourself short.


LMAO. Brilliant.


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit (Mar 30, 2013)

OR

2) *you start to devalue OTHERS* (anger, bitterness, hate, contempt).

Originally Posted by *calichick*  
_ But in my shoes, it's almost like a 5'5 man and a 5'10 woman are a different species. *Or a different breed of human.

*So this is your problem?
_


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> I wouldn't thought you of all people could lower your precious standards and entertain the thought of going out with a man who can't look you in the eyes.


...who said short men couldn't look you in the eyes? lol

Anyways, as I've mentioned several times over, some of these men have a really brilliant fascination.....you do realize how much we love flattery? It's kind of like they have this profound appreciation for us. The TC syndrome.

Which woman wouldn't want to be treated like a GODDESS for the rest of her life?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

TheManInTheRedSuit said:


> OR
> 
> 2) *you start to devalue OTHERS* (anger, bitterness, hate, contempt).
> 
> ...


"different breed of human" isn't necessarily demeaning....I still think that. Did I say one was better than the other or was that an implication on your part? lmao

What was that saying...something like opposites attract?


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit (Mar 30, 2013)

calichick said:


> View is nice from the top isn't it? :teeth
> 
> It's like you're that much closer to God. lmao
> 
> ...


I think you said it.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

calichick said:


> "different breed of human" isn't necessarily demeaning....I still think that. Did I say one was better than the other or was that an implication on your part? lmao





calichick said:


> I'm not even going to lie, *I do feel like a superior human being.* And I am all about the inequalities and hierarchies in life.


guess you have a short memory


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Anyways I'm going to leave this thread with one personal note.

There is this short guy, maybe known for being short. He has status, he is intelligent, good looking, nice eyes. When he looks me in the eyes, I feel something there. He is out of my age bracket though. But I rarely feel this connection when I look someone in the eyes. It's not superficial connection, it's like he's looking deep into my soul....it's a very deep chemistry. Of course, I'm sitting down most of the time so I may not realize how big the difference is. But the way he looks at me, not just lust, but a genuine connection is amazing........

I'm not sure if I could jump over the mountain yet though. Time will tell.

This is a stark generalization but I like the demeanor that comes with a lot of shorter guys. They try. And they try hard.



TheManInTheRedSuit said:


> I think you said it.


Wanted to point out that I myself feel superior as a human being not just based on height but everything. Still saying nothing about my preferences.


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit (Mar 30, 2013)

And that my friends, is my good deed for the day.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

TheManInTheRedSuit said:


> I think you said it.





MrQuiet76 said:


> guess you have a short memory


I like how you guys are trying to making something it's not.

I feel superior. I think I'm superior. If you haven't seen a few..maybe a few thousand of my posts, you heard it here first. lol.

has nothing to do with this entire discussion of height preferences.

And completely inline with my argument that I focus on myself.

_For me esteem is all about reflecting inwards and concentrating on yourself. _ If I really think highly of myself....this is coming from a purely reflective place. I assure you.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

For a real life example on self esteem coping mechanisms

*Low Self Esteem
*
Devaluing others. e.g. _You are an awful person_

Devaluing yourself e.g. _I am an awful person_

It's a means of mediating your mentality.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I honestly don't think she can help it.

As for defense mechanisms. What do you think constantly feeling the need to tell everyone how superior you are is a sign of?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sacrieur said:


> I honestly don't think she can help it.


she definitely can't, it's scary to think that she actually believes what she says


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

MrQuiet76 said:


> she definitely can't, it's scary to think that she actually believes what she says


calichick gon calichick


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> I honestly don't think she can help it.
> 
> As for defense mechanisms. What do you think constantly feeling the need to tell everyone how superior you are is a sign of?


I'm aware narcissism is the result of low self esteem.

But I genuinely do feel superior.

Kind of like my internal struggle growing up with low self esteem and blossoming into the flower I am now. Haha


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit (Mar 30, 2013)

Denial is a hell of a drug.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

TheManInTheRedSuit said:


> Denial is a hell of a drug.


Denial for _what_?

Try me. I am one of the most intuitive person on these boards. By the way, I really hate assertions without any reasoning to back them up...most people just cannot have a proper discussion with me because their logic is not supported by anything and it usually turns to some kind of ad hominem (i.e. _Attacking your opponent's character or personal traits in an attempt to undermine their argument._ see above) Why I am so loved on here because I actually know how to hold...an argument..

go ahead..waiting.....


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Is it called narcissism if the focus on us was inbred in our character?

Are all the terms for what characterizes ourselves actually anything that happened by _coincidence_ or by chance (i.e. high self esteem or low self esteem, or optimism or pessimism or idealism or realism) or in fact *the direct effect of a string of causes throughout one's life*?

One's outlook on themselves and others......what is the significance of this other than to reveal one's past or current history in its truest form? The value of truth in recognition is a very real interpretation of people.

I'm going to sleep because I'm tired but boy do I love discussing psychological terms by myself.....it really makes me that much more clever.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> calichick gon calichick


Nice way to put it



calichick said:


> Why I am so loved on here because *I actually know how to hold...an argument..*


*NO*, NO, No, no, no 

You are "loved" (notice the quotes), because what most of us pray to god is you trolling, makes for good entertainment.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> she definitely can't, it's scary to think that she actually believes what she says





TheManInTheRedSuit said:


> Denial is a hell of a drug.





calichick said:


> Denial for _what_?
> 
> Try me. I am one of the most intuitive person on these boards. By the way, I really hate assertions without any reasoning to back them up...most people just cannot have a proper discussion with me because their logic is not supported by anything and it usually turns to some kind of ad hominem (i.e. _Attacking your opponent's character or personal traits in an attempt to undermine their argument._ see above) Why I am so loved on here because I actually know how to hold...an argument..
> 
> go ahead..waiting.....





Sacrieur said:


> *calichick gon calichick*


Calichick is a professional troll. Read this thread if you want a good laugh: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/i-have-a-crush-on-a-married-guy-at-my-173549/


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

calichick said:


> I don't understand how any man would be comfortable with a female who was taller than them. It honestly beats me. Being tall my entire life, even to this day, when I have shorter guys looking at me in amazement and awe, *I don't even understand how they can be attracted to me.* Is it Tom Cruise syndrome or something?
> 
> I'm not comfortable with a guy hitting on me when his head only reaches my chest. lol


You've made it clear over and over that you are one of the most gorgeous women in the world. How ever could you be surprised that someone is attracted to you?


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I used to know this short prick(*prick* due to behavior not height) and for some reason females would tend to drool over him. So I guess being short itself doesn't mean you're screwed right off the bat.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

You should still give it a try. The worse that could happen is that she doesn't respond.



F1X3R said:


> You've made it clear over and over that you are one of the most gorgeous women in the world. How ever could you be surprised that someone is attracted to you?


I think she means, "how could they have the audacity to be attracted to someone they don't have a chance in hell with." 
:lol


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

calichick said:


> I was raised right, what can I say. I despise rude people with all my heart. People who aren't grateful who have no manners.


Raised right? Aren't you the same person who started a thread about euthanizing stupid/ugly people, or some such silliness?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think my ex-roommate was around 5'4. He was dating a woman who was close to 6'. He was pretty good looking though, and had a good personality.


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I think my ex-roommate was around 5'4. He was dating a woman who was close to 6'. He was pretty good looking though, and had a good personality.


Wow, that height difference is practically unheard of. He must've been very outgoing and self-assured.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

PathologicalSigher said:


> Wow, that height difference is practically unheard of. He must've been very outgoing and self-assured.


Not very outgoing. I'd say average.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Maybe he was packing some heat xD oh boy, I'm feeling really juvenile tonight...hah.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

arnie said:


> Calichick is a professional troll. Read this thread if you want a good laugh: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/i-have-a-crush-on-a-married-guy-at-my-173549/


I can swear on my good decent life that I came 2 steps away from blowing my boss.

I'm not even joking. I have some issues in the past with married men, considering I have quite strong feelings about marriage.

Right, if you don't have anything interesting/intelligent to bring to a discussion I'd suggest you go back to the frustration forums. :roll



Life Aint No Joke said:


> Nice way to put it
> 
> *NO*, NO, No, no, no
> 
> You are "loved" (notice the quotes), because what most of us pray to god is you trolling, makes for good entertainment.


Boring once again. What's new here.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

huh said:


> Maybe he was packing some heat xD oh boy, I'm feeling really juvenile tonight...hah.


I don't know about that. He was into cooking (baking school) and riding bikes. And I think he knew some Italian from living there for a while. He also had a black, semi-fluffy cat. He responded to the ad I made on craigslist when one of our roommates moved out. The title of the ad, "Small room available-Cats Okay!!"

I wanted to enjoy someone else's cat vicariously since I can't have a cat of my own and usually it's hard to find a shared apartment that allows cats.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

calichick said:


> Boring once again. What's new here.


You're confused. I'm not the entertainment, you are.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I do really love being tall...it makes me feel like such a woman. beautiful like a goddess. Growing up, I was skinny, ugly and gangly (hence the low self esteem). 

But past a certain age, you grow into your body and blossom into your full potential......full chest, long legs and all. And I have been pondering the whole would I date a short guy for the past 24 hours (not that much meditation, I know) and decided I probably couldn't do it...........in a perfect world where standards didn't exist, maybe. 

I tried, I did...

Not to mention that the sex would not be so great. I speak from experience on that.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

One of my high school friends married someone shorter than herself and they are no raising a son together. Another college friend married someone taller than himself, also raising a son. Both parties are doing more than fine.


----------



## Scouty03 (Apr 14, 2013)

Well I'm 6'3 and no guys seem to be interested in me at all.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

calichick said:


> I don't understand how any man would be comfortable with a female who was taller than them. It honestly beats me.


It shows how limited in thinking you have. Not everyone is like you. There are people who are interested in a person's personality and are not bothered by superficiality.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

It's still narcissism if you possess all of the qualities you claim to possess (here's a hint: humility isn't one of them).


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

calichick said:


> I do really love being tall...it makes me feel like such a woman. beautiful like a goddess.


Now, if only your personality could be as beautiful as your supposedly beautiful appearance.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I still talk to taller women, I just don't expect any relationships. Being small isn't too bad, girls have found me cute in the past, but cute in the patronising way, not in the way where cute means attractive. It's better than no attention I guess, but I've had situations where girls younger than me telling me I have a babyface, which is embarassing


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

apx24 said:


> I still talk to taller women, I just don't expect any relationships.


That's what I meant. With taller women I certainly don't expect anything beyond a friendship, so pursuing them romantically is really a waste of time for the most part. Women who are 1-2" taller might be convinced to give me a shot, but it's going to be a very hard sell with women any taller than that.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

I'd date a girl that's taller than me.

We can walk around town like two praying mantises.


----------



## WBK2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

calichick said:


> Actually, I am coming from a *genuinely curious place*(swear not lying) and mentioned several times in my posts that I'm not trying to be demeaning.
> 
> Humans are curious about people who are not like themselves. Whoever said I wasn't affected by this tendency and that I like guys who aren't quite like me?
> 
> I asked, I do not know how shorter guys can be attracted to me in the first place. Didn't say anything about my preferences. Sue me for being curious?


For the same reason tall guys are. And you know it. It's obvious to everyone that you feign ignorance ignorance as an excuse to show off how many men are attracted to you.

If more short men than tall men hit on you, it's probably because at your height more than half the male population is shorter than you.

You're correct about attractive and tall people earnin more, but to be proud of it and rub it in others faces is pretty nasty.

And a different species of human? Wow, could you be any more offensive?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

WBK2013 said:


> For the same reason tall guys are. And you know it. It's obvious to everyone that you feign ignorance ignorance as an excuse to show off how many men are attracted to you.
> 
> If more short men than tall men hit on you, it's probably because at your height more than half the male population is shorter than you.
> 
> ...


creating a different account just to respond to me...

I'm actually really tired of explaining myself in this thread so please refer to above responses.


----------



## greygoose22 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm around 5'7" -5'8" and that's considered short by american standards. Generally i don't find a whole lot of girls attractive that are taller then 6 foot unless they have really nice legs. If a girl is 1 inch or two inches taller then i am i don't really find it a problem. Face,boobs and *** are the main components that are factored into whether a girl is attractive or not to someone. I think race also comes into play but i'm not going to get off topic here.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I would date a taller girl, it seems though, women seem to have a problem with it more often.

I've seen it written often by women that they don't want to date a guy shorter than they are.

I'm 5'8".


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

Frankly, height doesn't matter one bit with me... and I'm a 5'3" guy! haha
They dont like to admit it, but girls are the ones who make an issue out of height, and cause so many short guys (not me!) develop a Napoleon complex. I'd date a girl who was 6 inches taller than me in her bare feet or four inches shorter in heels. Height doesn't change whether i think a girl is beautiful. And if my height is a problem for her, she's not worth the time of day, and would probably make a poor gf anyway..


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

mahnamahna said:


> Frankly, height doesn't matter one bit with me... and I'm a 5'3" guy! haha
> They dont like to admit it, but girls are the ones who make an issue out of height, and cause so many short guys (not me!) develop a Napoleon complex. I'd date a girl who was 6 inches taller than me in her bare feet or four inches shorter in heels. Height doesn't change whether i think a girl is beautiful. And if my height is a problem for her, she's not worth the time of day, and would probably make a poor gf anyway..


That's quite short for a guy. Are your parents short too?


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

calichick:teeth

i have a strong suspicion that you aren't even a chick at all.You're a really screwed up dude that likes to come to anxiety support forums and troll.

admit it, you're a short, fat dude.:yes


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

JakeBoston1000 said:


> calichick:teeth
> 
> i have a strong suspicion that you aren't even a chick at all.You're a really screwed up dude that likes to come to anxiety support forums and troll.
> 
> admit it, you're a short, fat dude.:yes


I'm actually a tall beautiful young woman who has ridiculously high standards, an addiction to romance and feels sentimental about online forums because I've always been a loner and the internet is a great place to come when you're feeling lonely.

The only reason why people here are "shocked" in the first place is because SAS has a penchant for having people who don't have much life experience under their belt (understandably) and any measure of honesty/reality isn't taken so lightly. I've been a member of a few other forums in the past, and my 'personality' didn't really sway anyone.

I'm going to add on that still, other members have been mocked and ridiculed for having unconventional opinions. DISBELIEF. SHOCK. You put 2 and 2 together and you get Social Anxiety Support.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

calichick said:


> I'm actually a tall beautiful young woman who has ridiculously high standards, an addiction to romance and feels sentimental about online forums because I've always been a loner and the internet is a great place to come when you're feeling lonely.
> 
> The only reason why people here are "shocked" in the first place is because SAS has a penchant for having people who don't have much life experience under their belt (understandably) and any measure of honesty/reality isn't taken so lightly. I've been a member of a few other forums in the past, and my 'personality' didn't really sway anyone.
> 
> I'm going to add on that still, other members have been mocked and ridiculed for having unconventional opinions. DISBELIEF. SHOCK. You put 2 and 2 together and you get Social Anxiety Support.


If you have so much confidence in your appearance and your dispositions are actually warranted then you would post a picture for all to see, and from your warped perspective your standards might even be somewhat valid.. However, one must recognise that there are no amount of good looks that can make up for a maimed personality.

I've resigned myself to agree with the others on here who speculate that you're in actuality and in all likelihood really just a short fat man or some such or maybe even perhaps just an average looking female who has this undying need to troll in the most flawless way possible-- to which end I would actually credit you as you appear to be well versed in this. Either way, your posts are always highly effective for extracting the maximum lolz, so pls, keep it up!


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

komorikun said:


> That's quite short for a guy. Are your parents short too?


About 5'6"-5'7" - I don't know how I ended up so tiny lol!


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

calichick said:


> I'm actually a tall beautiful young woman who has ridiculously high standards, an addiction to romance and feels sentimental about online forums because I've always been a loner and the internet is a great place to come when you're feeling lonely.
> 
> The only reason why people here are "shocked" in the first place is because SAS has a penchant for having people who don't have much life experience under their belt (understandably) and any measure of honesty/reality isn't taken so lightly. I've been a member of a few other forums in the past, and my 'personality' didn't really sway anyone.
> 
> I'm going to add on that still, other members have been mocked and ridiculed for having unconventional opinions. DISBELIEF. SHOCK. You put 2 and 2 together and you get Social Anxiety Support.


my limited brain capacity doesn't know what to make of this last post from you.I don't think i'm shocked to suspect you're a mentally disturbed short,fat guy trolling anxiety forums.There are lots of members on here with vast amounts of life experiences.You might be able to learn something from these people if you could stop trolling for a few minutes.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

JakeBoston1000 said:


> my limited brain capacity doesn't know what to make of this last post from you.I don't think i'm shocked to suspect you're a mentally disturbed short,fat guy trolling anxiety forums.There are lots of members on here with vast amounts of life experiences.You might be able to learn something from these people if you could stop trolling for a few minutes.





Railroad Cancellation said:


> If you have so much confidence in your appearance and your dispositions are actually warranted then you would post a picture for all to see, and from your warped perspective your standards might even be somewhat valid.. However, one must recognise that there are no amount of good looks that can make up for a maimed personality.
> 
> I've resigned myself to agree with the others on here who speculate that you're in actuality and in all likelihood really just a short fat man or some such or maybe even perhaps just an average looking female who has this undying need to troll in the most flawless way possible-- to which end I would actually credit you as you appear to be well versed in this. Either way, your posts are always highly effective for extracting the maximum lolz, so pls, keep it up!


Yep go ahead, believe what you want to believe. I'm not pulling the trigger to your head telling you to respond to me or even pay attention to me.

Funny from my end, "men". Begged quite a few more annoying ones to put me on ignore

yet.that.never.happened.

God. Trolls here are quite annoying to me. Have nothing worthwhile to contribute and just pester me.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

prisonofmind said:


> I would date a taller girl, it seems though, women seem to have a problem with it more often.


Am I weird for not wanting to date any girls over 5'10? I feel like most guys would date a girl that was the same height as them.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

calichick said:


> Yep go ahead, believe what you want to believe. I'm not pulling the trigger to your head telling you to respond to me or even pay attention to me.
> 
> Funny from my end, "men". Begged quite a few more annoying ones to put me on ignore
> 
> ...


Why would I not pay attention to you? I just finished stating that I credit you for siphoning max lolz. :lol

Moreover, I've tried inexplicably to see things from your point of view, but I just can't seem to fit my head that far up my own ***.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

If 5'5 guys find are struggling to find a date then guys who are 5'2 are ****ed it seems.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Rainbat said:


> I'd date a girl that's taller than me.
> 
> We can walk around town like two praying mantises.


haha


----------

